# Photographer for Apple uses 5DIII + 24-70mm (Peter Belanger)



## miah (May 8, 2013)

Interesting article on The Verge about Peter Belanger and how he uses his 5D to shoot Apple product photos. He does some amazing stuff with lighting to get his creative results. Here's the link:

http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/8/4311868/the-illusion-of-simplicity-photographer-peter-belanger-on-shooting


----------



## Steven_urwin (May 9, 2013)

I just found this very interesting, and it amazed me the set up, that went into this one shot...

http://9to5mac.com/2013/05/08/apples-product-photographer-interviewed/

Hope you enjoy


----------



## wickidwombat (May 9, 2013)

*Re: 5D3 shoots Apple*

thanks that was an interesting read


----------



## koolkurkle (May 9, 2013)

"As for gear, Belanger said his "go-to camera" right now is Canon's 5D Mark III fitted with a 24-70mm f/2.8 lens. He touts the zoom lens' shallow depth of field when wide open, a plus for his brand of product portraiture work."

http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/05/08/apples-product-photographer-discusses-inspiration-tradecraft-and-gear


----------



## caruser (May 9, 2013)

Now that I think of it, surprising that they don't use computer-generated renderings.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (May 9, 2013)

I'm even more surprised he's not using a macro lens for some of the products like the iPhone and smaller like the iPod shuffle.


----------



## Overture (May 9, 2013)

It would be lovely if people read the articles instead of posting beforehand.
I saw this on macrumors, and the article was badly written as it seemed as if he used it for his product images.
But no worries, I shall not judge your actions.

Here's a lovely quote from the Verge article:
"In the studio I shoot with a Phase One digital back with a Sinar X view camera, and Phase One 645 camera system."

The 5D3 is his go-to camera, not the one he uses for Apple's products.
Have a lovely day.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2013)

Interesting reading. Thanks for the links.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 9, 2013)

MF > 35mm


----------



## awinphoto (May 9, 2013)

Chosenbydestiny said:


> I'm even more surprised he's not using a macro lens for some of the products like the iPhone and smaller like the iPod shuffle.



He's using Large format cameras for studio shots, canon 5d3 for handhold... In the article he shoots in studio a Sinar View camera with a phase 1 digital back... 5d3 is his regular go to camera for everything handheld. View cameras extend the bellows you voila, a macro lens


----------



## Quasimodo (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Interesting interview and cool video, no matter if he uses a Canon camera for his job or not


----------

